# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Kërkoj programe programimi, falas.

## life_blue_body

Ket vit do te hyj ne nje kurs per programim. Kerkoj nje adrese ku te mund te download-oj disa programe per programim per femije, por qe te jene falas dhe jo me pagese. Faleminderit !

----------


## vodafone_1

*Lale po te jep nje link mbase edhe e ke pare nme pare po ketu mund te gjish cdo lloj programi mbase jo te gjitha po shumicen qe te nevojitet.

www.download.com*

----------


## benseven11

Per te mesuar shiko keto: Filloje me Q bazik http://www.svatopluk.com/qbtutor/tut...rogramming.htm
http://72.14.203.104/search?q=cache:...s&ct=clnk&cd=2
Liberty bazik Liberty BASIC for Windows 4.02 http://www.freedownloadmanager.org/d...indows_3509_p/
Gjuha paskal Kompilusin e ke ketu http://www.taoyue.com/tutorials/pascal/compilers.html Gjithashtu shiko per IPcute v.0.605 http://www.torry.net/authorsmore.php?id=2554 Tutoriale ne paskal per fillestaret  http://www.techtutorials.info/pascal.html
Vazhdpn me C++ turbo
Tutoriale ke ketu http://www.faqs.org/faqs/C-faq/learn-c-cpp-today/
Tutoriale per Java script http://www.pageresource.com/jscript/javlinks.htm
Borland delphi 2005 ftp://ftpd.borland.com/download/delp...itectTrial.exe NBRH-DA392F-8ZSX2Y-V55S 
     726-F68
Delphi tutoriale per fillestaret.http://www.festra.com/freetutor/
http://www.freeprogrammingresources.com/delphi.html
Per javen shkarko programin Java Dev Kit http://java.sun.com/j2se/downloads/index.html
Liber  per Java skript http://www.ebooksportal.org/IT_eBook...060310292.html java beans liber,shkruaj programe me kod si vizual bazik dhe programet te kene 'fytyre" si java http://www.unix.org.ua/orelly/java-ent/ebeans/index.htm 
Python programim http://www.freewarefiles.com/program_10_117_15798.html
Tutoriale per python http://awaretek.com/tutorials.html
Compilusa dhe tutoriale per C NET programim (C#) per microsoft visual dhe borland C per java http://www.thefreecountry.com/compilers/csharp.shtml
Faqe me kompilusa 
http://www.freewarefiles.com/results...sort=downloads

----------


## life_blue_body

Faleminderit Shume. Me Ndihmuat Jashtemase!

----------

